# Uh-oh!! Its here!!



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

I have been very good with Lola's daily brushing so far. The last week has been a bit of a blur due to other things going on and my brushing routine kind of went out of the window........
I have just attacked her with a slicker and a comb and it took me about 20mins to get her knot free. It usually takes 5 mins but it seems her adult coat is coming through and is much thicker than that lovely fluffy puppy coat 

I already have a grooming table and various combs/ brushes and i am about to order a H frame restraint and clippers.... what else would you guys with adult poo's suggest??

What is the 1 piece of your grooming kit which you couldn't be without?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

lola24 said:


> I have been very good with Lola's daily brushing so far. The last week has been a bit of a blur due to other things going on and my brushing routine kind of went out of the window........
> I have just attacked her with a slicker and a comb and it took me about 20mins to get her knot free. It usually takes 5 mins but it seems her adult coat is coming through and is much thicker than that lovely fluffy puppy coat
> 
> I already have a grooming table and various combs/ brushes and i am about to order a H frame restraint and clippers.... what else would you guys with adult poo's suggest??
> ...





My groomer 

Sorry Katie not very helpful but you should hopefully know my SOH by now!!!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Haha, i might invest in one of those if my efforts go wrong!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> My groomer
> 
> Sorry Katie not very helpful but you should hopefully know my SOH by now!!!


Or at least a second pair of hands...I have a very wriggly poo..

I have spent a fortune of brushes / matt busters etc... I have given up trying to get bad matts out now and just snip them out. Betty is a bit lumpy and bumpy now tho but she doesn't seem to mind


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

We snip them out of Milly sometimes too.

Nothing can be as bad when we used to clip Monty ourselves. Now we are talking 4 years ago and before I used forums.

We just got a clipper set out of Argos and the poor dog .......well let's just say it was probably akin to a pudding basin cut that some kids endured 

We did it a few times then finally caved in and went to groomer where he was scalped.

We now have found our groomer we love and they both go every 8 wks. It costs us £30 each but worth it.

We do brush etc... in between.

I would consider doing them myself if I went on a course. I find cutting with scissors ok but not so good with clipper.

My hubby will testify to that!!!! first time I ever used them was on his head  let's just say a bald strip is not a good look.  Anyway now he just clips it all off every few weeks himself


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Still have all this to come, Hattie decieded to practice the art of rolling in something disgusting tonight, confirms my thinking that short all over is for me but in my dreams would love the shaggy look!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> We snip them out of Milly sometimes too.
> 
> Nothing can be as bad when we used to clip Monty ourselves. Now we are talking 4 years ago and before I used forums.
> 
> ...


Did you give your husband a reverse mohican????

I have only trimmed Betty's face before and not sure that was a very good attempt as i had to hold her between my knees to stop her wriggling!!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I wouldn't be without my dematting tool and I always have some sausages on hand as a treat (for Daisy obviously!  ). I don't have a table, I just brush her when she is relaxed and sleepy in the evenings which is not very good from a trimming point of view. I am giving up trying to trim her myself, she has a habit of turning towards the scissors and it scares the life out of me, I am so worried I will end up cutting her .

Daisy's coat goes through phases of matting alot to hardly needing brushing but I try and do a bit everyday.

Groomers next monday for me.....


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Les pooches mat zapper and tropiclean demat conditioner.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

kendal said:


> Les pooches mat zapper and tropiclean demat conditioner.


i have had a look at the les pooches brushes - which colour is it that i would need? they all look the same!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

lola24 said:


> i have had a look at the les pooches brushes - which colour is it that i would need? they all look the same!


I have the green and the red but Betty doesn't like either as she seems to find them too scratchy -she tolerates a ball pin brush and ball pin slicker much better...I could post them to you to try before you buy as they are quite expensive(£26.00 each)...it would be a shame to waste your money..


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I have the green and the red but Betty doesn't like either as she seems to find them too scratchy -she tolerates a ball pin brush and ball pin slicker much better...I could post them to you to try before you buy as they are quite expensive(£26.00 each)...it would be a shame to waste your money..


Ahh, thankyou so much- that is really lovely of you. I am going to speak to a groomer that i know tomorrow as i remember her ordering a couple so may be able to try hers out to see if Lola is ok with them.
Poor Betty- she really is a sensitive little thing isn't she!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Izzy won't let me use a slicker brush at all, I use a comb and dematt tool I bought in PaH.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Izzy won't let me use a slicker brush at all, I use a comb and dematt tool I bought in PaH.


Ali, have you tried the ball pin slicker? Betty hates the regular slicker too but if I use the ball pin brush she will then tolerate the ball pin slicker ( it's the ones that have a little bobble on the end!!!) with what Cara said about her Izzy I'm starting to wonder if our light poos are more sensitive...


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Izzy won't let me use a slicker brush at all, I use a comb and dematt tool I bought in PaH.


Ah ali, i was thinking earlier that i hadn't seen any recent pics of Izzy and i do have a bit of a soft spot for her...... when you get a minute, do you think you could treat us all?? pretty please?!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

lola24 said:


> Ahh, thankyou so much- that is really lovely of you. I am going to speak to a groomer that i know tomorrow as i remember her ordering a couple so may be able to try hers out to see if Lola is ok with them.
> Poor Betty- she really is a sensitive little thing isn't she!


No problem - just let me know if you change your mind...to be honest I can't see any difference between the two


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

These are the most recent I have uploaded from camera, I'll post some more soon


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Ali, have you tried the ball pin slicker? Betty hates the regular slicker too but if I use the ball pin brush she will then tolerate the ball pin slicker ( it's the ones that have a little bobble on the end!!!) with what Cara said about her Izzy I'm starting to wonder if our light poos are more sensitive...


Thanks Colin, I'll give it a try


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

oh, love her! :love-eyes::love-eyes:
i could eat that chocolate button nose too!!
Thanks ali- obviously we will require more when you get time!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

lola24 said:


> oh, love her! :love-eyes::love-eyes:
> i could eat that chocolate button nose too!!
> Thanks ali- obviously we will require more when you get time!


Thanks Katie, I love her nose too - and her eyes, oh her eyes, they are hazel green and just melt me


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

oh i know what you mean- Lola has hazel eyes and they are stunning. I think they have them to aid the hypnotherapy that the use on us....... when i snap my paw, you will get the bone out of the fridge.......


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Ali Izzy looks gorgeous. Very similar coat to Biscuit. Have you had any of her body fluff trimmed yet? As Biscuit is not very tall with a very woolly coat that is already 3" long, I am planning for him to have a small belly and leg trim next week as he always gets so wet & mucky there and takes ages to dry. We mainly walk in muddy places so I think this will make cleaning easier. However, he's only going to be 18 weeks and I worry I am having him trimmed too soon?


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

I wouldn't be without my simple dog comb and tropiclean detangle spray. Xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures of Izzy Ali....I'm still drawn to light coloured poos


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Hi Ali Izzy looks gorgeous. Very similar coat to Biscuit. Have you had any of her body fluff trimmed yet? As Biscuit is not very tall with a very woolly coat that is already 3" long, I am planning for him to have a small belly and leg trim next week as he always gets so wet & mucky there and takes ages to dry. We mainly walk in muddy places so I think this will make cleaning easier. However, he's only going to be 18 weeks and I worry I am having him trimmed too soon?


So far I have only trimmed her face so we can see one another! Izzy's coat is long, but wavy, and doesn't matt much yet. I'll keep her coat as it is for as long as I can manage it. We walk in muddy places too, but I'm not too worried about it. I do bath her weekly (ish) because I like to see her true colour



Kirsty said:


> I wouldn't be without my simple dog comb and tropiclean detangle spray. Xx


I must order more detangler spray, and I'm going to get conditioner too 



colpa110 said:


> Gorgeous pictures of Izzy Ali....I'm still drawn to light coloured poos


Me too Colin, I would like a lemon roan next, or a red ......


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Not sure whether I'm doing the right thing! Perhaps just a teeny trim underneath. If he was a bit taller I wouldn't worry but it would be nice to see a bit more leg! As he has American spaniel in his mix, they tend to have a thicker coat, which makes him look quite tubby!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Did you give your husband a reverse mohican????
> 
> I have only trimmed Betty's face before and not sure that was a very good attempt as i had to hold her between my knees to stop her wriggling!!!!


Yep  but just one bit about half way so not a full strip.


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Gosh, Izzy looks so much like my Polly! She's 6 months now.


----------

